# Difficult to find job



## supergroup (Aug 22, 2014)

It's very difficult to find job with overseas student visa. Although I have previous experience in my home country, it's still hard if you don't have local experience as well as permanent residency.


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Its not that difficult if you have a drivers licence. There are many overseas students i would like to give a job to but they don't drive


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Easy to get a job? Your are joking right?

It is very difficult to get a job without PR visa! I've more than 10 years work experience in IT and if the employers hear that I don't have a PR visa they tell me please reapply when do you have a PR visa! Only if you have a niche skill, an employer may is willing to sponsor you. 

I've seen a lot of guys here with PR and PhD cleaning toilettes or working in KFC!!! It is very sad!!!


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Its true, unless you are sponsored you will not be able to get a permanent job without PR. In relationship to PHD and toilet cleaning, why don't you try running your own business. Many successful Chinese in Australia run there own business. Notice not many indians run there own business and enjoy being told what to do. My husbands indian and this is what he told me.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

Jobs are rare here that is why from people experience, they faced difficult situations. The source or the root of the issue is there is very less to no job..Let's face this and stop sugar coating. .


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

davejochow said:


> Its true, unless you are sponsored you will not be able to get a permanent job without PR. In relationship to PHD and toilet cleaning, why don't you try running your own business. Many successful Chinese in Australia run there own business. Notice not many indians run there own business and enjoy being told what to do. My husbands indian and this is what he told me.


Open a business with a student visa? I think it is impossible but if yes what kind of business? Should I sale fruits? It this what I will? No, if I have to sale fruits or cleaning toilette, it is better I'm going back in my country...sometimes I've the impression that people are thinking that Australia is only the country where they can fulfil their dreams but the world has more countries that offer more opportunities....


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Depende I understand what your saying, but there are more businesses out there. All you need to do is use your brain. Become a freelance web page builder. People stay here to clean toilets because they earn better money then they do in their country being a professor at university. Money is what gets immigrants to stay, job title is not. They stay because maybe their children who are educated in Australia will be more successful then they are. I run a business and the only reason i would employ more international students is because none seem to have drivers license.


----------



## Australianonline (Sep 2, 2014)

depende said:


> Easy to get a job? Your are joking right?
> 
> It is very difficult to get a job without PR visa! I've more than 10 years work experience in IT and if the employers hear that I don't have a PR visa they tell me please reapply when do you have a PR visa! Only if you have a niche skill, an employer may is willing to sponsor you.
> 
> I've seen a lot of guys here with PR and PhD cleaning toilettes or working in KFC!!! It is very sad!!!


I completely understand where you are coming from, but honestly, have you had your resume and cover lettered reviewed? Your resumes just don't do you justice! I have seen this to be consistent in oversea applicants. I have had quiet a few backpackers live with me and again, I have had to redo their resume before started getting calls back. I would also suggest practice some aussie slang, this will assist in building rapport with the manager/employer and help break the ice. If you are need any more advice or would like me to have a look at your resume and see if i can give you some tips your more then welcome to email me.


----------



## Australianonline (Sep 2, 2014)

And cover letters! they are what will sell you to the employer.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

davejochow said:


> Its true, unless you are sponsored you will not be able to get a permanent job without PR. In relationship to PHD and toilet cleaning, why don't you try running your own business. Many successful Chinese in Australia run there own business. Notice not many indians run there own business and enjoy being told what to do. My husbands indian and this is what he told me.


Not necessarily true. My husband is on an temporary visa and has a permanent full time job . Maybe it is because he is on an 820.


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Mish said:


> Not necessarily true. My husband is on an temporary visa and has a permanent full time job . Maybe it is because he is on an 820.


Thats alright then, i guess you can.


----------



## Christy65 (Apr 27, 2015)

To get your first job in Australia is always difficult. So do your homework well. Update your resume (remove details like father's name, date of birth, extra- curricular activities etc.). Highlight more about your qualifications, experience, skills etc. Again, each resume has to be tailor made to suit the job you are applying for by addressing the selection criteria. 
Secondly, get some good aussie references. Work related references are preferable, even volunteer referees would be good. 
Thirdly research the company you are applying for call the employer to find out about the selection. Follow up is good which will show your keenness in the job.
Last but not the least, grab any first job that comes your way. Make an entry into work force and gain some australian experience. While you are working, you will have plenty of opportunities to look for better jobs.


----------



## reachelvis (Apr 26, 2015)

tks Christy... for the valuable info... yes its very true we shd hv our cv prepared as per the job requirement... a highly qualified cv from other country...is not considered unless u get sponsored or nominated job from state or employer... Any first job what we get shld be grabed... its wrong to say beggers cannot be chooser.. but for a survival n to settle in Ausi u need to adjust as per their lifestyle... n work culture... rest.... God is there with everyone...


----------



## billythelocal (Apr 27, 2015)

*There's Plenty of Work*

G'day Guys,

I am an Aussie local and fellow backpacker/traveller enthusiast and I know how to get a job and how to save money whilst maximising your stay here down under! I've written a more detailed guide which is available on a website called the super diet.

But just briefly; if you think there is no work that is just an excuse to not work! There's plenty of work, you're just looking in the wrong areas! 
Australia is a massive country. You'll find work somewhere and my best suggestion (although I offer a lot more tips in the guide) is to look for seasonal work...It is prime tourist season in different parts of Australia all year round (right now it is heading into prime time in the Exmouth-Kimberly regions in Western Australia) Not only is seasonal work a great way to save lot's of money in a short period of time but because it is a high touristy area-the seasonal areas are genuinely a great place to live it up when you're not working. For example if you get a job in the Exmouth Pub, when you're not working you could swim with the whale sharks OR better still get a JOB swimming with the whale sharks. 
Best way to get the job? Just go there...there will be work!

Check out my guide on the souper diet website for more tips and advice for saving money, finding work, and maximising your stay here down under.

Have a goodie yeww )


----------

